# Anyone have any aquasoil?



## papichancho (Sep 22, 2009)

i want to buy some aquasoil.. does anyone have any that i can buy? or know where i can buy it? or any ADA tanks. ill buy any that are about 30c or so and smaller..


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

I have a brand new bag of power sand but no A.S.


----------



## papichancho (Sep 22, 2009)

haha well i need power sand too


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

DeltaD/snowball2020) - Duc (said duke) might have some, I got some from phil, I can give you for some dwarf hair grass if you still have some. Randy? how have you been?


----------



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

I have a bunch. Used. Dry.

If you want some let me know.

--Nikolay


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

I just looked and I still have some. I'll give it to you. I want to keep the tub. so bring a few buckets.


----------



## papichancho (Sep 22, 2009)

what kinda aquasoil do you have? and how much @fishyjoe


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

the pebble look stuff it's mixed with clay it came out of Phil's 225 gallon discus tank... I'm est. enough to give you 2-3 inches flat if not more in a 55 gallon. I would clean it out and dry it though. I'm in plano, nikolay is in mckinney.


----------



## Roll_Tide#1 (Sep 7, 2010)

I have a 5g bucket full of aquasoil and medium powersand used. It is dry and fairly clean. You can have it. Im not sure if it is convient for you to pick it up because I dont know where you live. I drive all over ft worth and west so if you are in that direction I can meet up with you if you want. Let me know. 

Thanks
Daniel


----------

